# Suche Buch Eplan 8 und Eplan 5



## waldy (8 Februar 2010)

Hallo,
ich suche günstiger folgende Bücher für Eplan P8 und Eplan 5 .
Wenn jemand  ein paar gebrauchte Bühcher zu verkaufen hat, würde ich gerne kaufen (günstig).

gruß waldy


----------



## diabolo150973 (8 Februar 2010)

Kommst Du dir nicht manchmal selber ein bischen doof vor???

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=241868#post241868


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Februar 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Kommst Du dir nicht manchmal selber ein bischen doof vor???
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=241868#post241868


 
Hallo dia, 
das ist bestimmt nur ein Spamm, den entsorgt der Ralle bald


----------



## Waelder (8 Februar 2010)

Schau doch mal bei Bernd Gischel nach im CAE Forum. Der schreibt Bücher zu P8.

ISBN : 
978-3-446-41082-4
978-3-446-41826-4
978-3-446-41451-8

die helfen schonmal 

Gruss Wälder


----------



## stellarator (8 Februar 2010)

Ey Waldy,

in jedem Programm gibt es eine mehr oder weniger gute Onlinehilfe, einfach mal eine funktionierende Tastatur mit F1 anstöpseln. Dann gibt es zumindest zu E5 diverse Handbücher (bei legalen Versionen). Zu P8 gibt es nicht viel von EPLAN, das hat aber besondere Gründe. Für den Anfang reichen diese Hilfen aber durchaus aus. Die elektrotechnischen, teilweise pneumatischen und hydraulischen Grundlagen sind ja vorhanden, nech?


----------



## waldy (8 Februar 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe es  geschrieben "GÜNSTIGER" .
Für neue Preis kann ich später selber in Buchhandlung kaufen .
gruß waldy


----------



## Waelder (8 Februar 2010)

Wie wärs einfach mit in entsprechenden Foren anmelden ? z.B. Bei Eplan direkt ? wenn Du ne Lizenz hast geht das ohne Probleme. oder P8 Magig  bei Bernd ? Das hilft viel.

Greetz


----------

